# Need to Upgrade Camera



## vivelafish (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm completely new to this forum but I was really interested in joining because reading the threads have really helped me with my photography stuff.

I kind of fell into photography on accident. I'm an aspiring filmmaker. But a handful of years ago, when I was a poor little girl, my friends who believed in me all pitched in money and helped me buy a Canon t2i. He's my little baby camera and he's just meant so much to me throughout the years that I refused to let him go and buy a new one. Is that weird? I hope I haven't already established myself as the weirdo.

Unfortunately, now that my interests have widened and I've been getting so many photography requests for the past five years, I feel like I am in desperate need of a new and better camera. I've been blessed with having many clients in my area ask me to do weddings, engagements, senior photos and more, but I really want to be able to upgrade my camera and re-learn everything the right way.

I'm very much a Canon girl, so I was wondering if any of you could help me by suggesting new gear. Currently, I have the regular kit lens that just comes with the t2i, but I also bought a 28mm lens awhile back, which I've been using a lot.

I'll be using this new camera primarily for portraits and event photography. I can give any more details you might need. I really appreciate you reading through my long thread and everything. Thank you!!


----------



## Designer (Oct 21, 2015)

vivelafish said:


> I've been blessed with having many clients in my area ask me to do weddings, engagements, senior photos and more,


Hey, welcome, there!

You are understandably flattered by having people ask you to be their photographer, but I'm guessing you really don't have the skills of a professional.  Try not to let all that attention go to your head.  And just for the record; it's not about the equipment, as much as it's about the photographer.  (SKILL) and (PRACTICE)

So here's a question for you: Do you have the skills to do that type of shoot and give your clients their money's worth?  

Real wedding photographers usually have several year's actual practice, and at least two professional camera bodies, several very good lenses, strobe lights, modifiers, props, helpers, and whatever else they think they need to produce the expected results.  

Just a thought.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 21, 2015)

The T3i, T4i, and T5i all essentially have the same sensor.  The T6i / T6s have an updated sensor as does the 70D.  They'll do a bit better at higher ISO with lower noise.  The 7D II is also a big upgrade ... But that body has several optimization so for action photography which you may not need.

The full frame bodies do much better in low light and would probably be your best upgrade, but you cannot use EF-S lenses on a full frame body (they use "EF" lenses.)

What sort of budget do you have in mind?    Could you swing a 6D with EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens?


----------



## vivelafish (Oct 21, 2015)

Designer said:


> Hey, welcome, there!
> 
> You are understandably flattered by having people ask you to be their photographer, but I'm guessing you really don't have the skills of a professional. Try not to let all that attention go to your head. And just for the record; it's not about the equipment, as much as it's about the photographer. (SKILL) and (PRACTICE)
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for your advice!

I'm extremely modest whenever it comes to my photography and let my clients know that I'm not a professional and I'm still in practice. In fact, I usually try to send them to photographers who I know ARE professionals. Despite this, people want to support me and are generally happy with their results because I always am honest about my skill. I only recently started charging (very very little) because of my busy schedule outside of photography. I realize that my initial post probably sounded a bit conceited, but I promise you I didn't mean to come off that way. Most of my clients are friends or mutual friends. I've been studying videography for years. I'm just a complete amateur when it comes to photography but I am well aware that I am  I'm just trying to upgrade my photography equipment because it feels dated and I'd like to move on.


----------



## vivelafish (Oct 21, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> The T3i, T4i, and T5i all essentially have the same sensor. The T6i / T6s have an updated sensor as does the 70D. They'll do a bit better at higher ISO with lower noise. The 7D II is also a big upgrade ... But that body has several optimization so for action photography which you may not need.
> 
> The full frame bodies do much better in low light and would probably be your best upgrade, but you cannot use EF-S lenses on a full frame body (they use "EF" lenses.)
> 
> What sort of budget do you have in mind? Could you swing a 6D with EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens?



I could swing that! I'd like to stay under $2.5k (if possible) for everything. But I could probably be persuaded to spend more if the benefits in the long run would outweigh the cost. I just want something that's going to last me for awhile and could help improve my portrait and event photography. I do a lot of low-light photography as well, but the noise whenever I take low-light photos with my t2i dissuades me from trying. I'd like to have a camera and save up for better lens that will allow me to practice.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 21, 2015)

You can get a used 6D for about $800.  You can get a used Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC for about $800,  or a used 24-105 f/4 for about $600.    You can get a used 600exRT for about $300 or pick up a Yongnuo knock off for $120.


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been getting sick results from my T2i with good lenses (check my signature line) so I'd always suggest upgrading the lenses first.
I've been holding back on pulling the trigger on the 70D since the sensor upgrade is tiny (Nikon is kicking
ass in this segment) so I'll just continue to upgrade my lenses and hope for a better high ISO performance
on the 80D when and if it comes.

You really need to go full frame in the Canon world to get a noticeable image quality improvement, and 6D
altho dated, slow etc just like the T2i will deliver. There's probably a 6D markII just around the corner too.


----------



## vivelafish (Oct 22, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> You can get a used 6D for about $800.  You can get a used Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC for about $800,  or a used 24-105 f/4 for about $600.    You can get a used 600exRT for about $300 or pick up a Yongnuo knock off for $120.



Thanks for your help! It's good to know so I can budget if I go this route.



DB_Cro said:


> I've been getting sick results from my T2i with good lenses (check my signature line) so I'd always suggest upgrading the lenses first.
> I've been holding back on pulling the trigger on the 70D since the sensor upgrade is tiny (Nikon is kicking
> ass in this segment) so I'll just continue to upgrade my lenses and hope for a better high ISO performance
> on the 80D when and if it comes.
> ...



Oh man, it's like a gambling when it comes to stuff like this. I thought about just getting better lenses and keep using my t2i, but I'm not sure whether or not I should save that money for a better body later if one comes out soon. You do have a point though. And your pictures look great! I just browsed them out of curiosity. I like your style


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks!  
See? 
And that's mostly done with a 17-50 2.8 tamron and a cheap 55-250 canon f/4-5.6!
I'll be selling that 55-250 for like $200 in a few days, that's dirt cheap and have a 70-200 2.8 on the way.

Upgrade lenses so that they can be used later on on a full frame (I'm trying to avoid that route, I really need 7D mk2 and not a 6D for my work) and you're set.
I'm never selling the T2i, it'll always be a good spare/backup.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 22, 2015)

vivelafish said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a used 6D for about $800.  You can get a used Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC for about $800,  or a used 24-105 f/4 for about $600.    You can get a used 600exRT for about $300 or pick up a Yongnuo knock off for $120.
> ...


Just remember that when the next generation of bodies come out they'll just be that much more expensive.


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 25, 2015)

I really want to make the upgrade to a FF Canon. I have been eyeballing the 5Dmk III. I have heard they are supposed to be releasing the mk IV sometime after the beginning of next year. So my game plan is when the mk IV comes out the mk III will hopefully price drop some. IDK, wishful thinking though. I'm really looking forward to better low light, higher ISO and the other full frame perks itself. I thought about a mkII but figured if I am gonna upgrade I might as well take my time and get one I will be happy with for a while. I have a 7D right now that I love, so I'm not in too big a hurry myself.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 26, 2015)

PJoneil said:


> I really want to make the upgrade to a FF Canon. I have been eyeballing the 5Dmk III. I have heard they are supposed to be releasing the mk IV sometime after the beginning of next year. So my game plan is when the mk IV comes out the mk III will hopefully price drop some. IDK, wishful thinking though. I'm really looking forward to better low light, higher ISO and the other full frame perks itself. I thought about a mkII but figured if I am gonna upgrade I might as well take my time and get one I will be happy with for a while. I have a 7D right now that I love, so I'm not in too big a hurry myself.



I'm sure it will launch sometime after the beginning of next year... especially since that could be anytime (including years away).  There is a "rumor" that the 1D X Mk II will be released likely by April.  But the rumors on the 5D Mk IV are significantly less certain.  The 5D III has already come down in price considerably... it was released as a $3500 camera and is now down to $2500.  It probably will NOT drop any farther than that (the 5D II did not).  What did happen was a lot of 5D II owners decided to sell their cameras and buy 5D III bodies.  This could create a glut of used 5D III bodies on the market and since they're all basically competing to "sell" the used price may drop as they all order 5D IV bodies.

But the question is... "when" might this happen?  I waited for the 5D III which going to be released "in three to six months" and 3-6 months later... nothing.  But a new rumor that it would be "another 3-6 months"... and nothing.  This went on for two years before I finally caved and bought a 5D II (and the 5D III came about about 6 months later.  So now I own a "gently used" 5D II and a now heavily used 5D III.)

My advice...if you don't need a camera because you already have something you are happy with, then go ahead and play the waiting game.  If you need a camera, then buy it when you need it and don't put too much stock in the rumors.  Every day you don't own the camera you need, is another day of missed photo opportunities that won't come around again.


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 26, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> PJoneil said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to make the upgrade to a FF Canon. I have been eyeballing the 5Dmk III. I have heard they are supposed to be releasing the mk IV sometime after the beginning of next year. So my game plan is when the mk IV comes out the mk III will hopefully price drop some. IDK, wishful thinking though. I'm really looking forward to better low light, higher ISO and the other full frame perks itself. I thought about a mkII but figured if I am gonna upgrade I might as well take my time and get one I will be happy with for a while. I have a 7D right now that I love, so I'm not in too big a hurry myself.
> ...


What I meant was hopefully after the beginning of next year, as in between Jan 1 and summer. I did not realize I needed to be so literal, but like I said "wishful thinking". I am sure you are right though about the price not coming down much further. I really thought about the MK II because there are a lot of used ones and it looks like a great camera to practice on. But like I said I am happy with my 7D so I may not be in the same situation as others. I do agree that if I did not have a camera then I would not play the waiting game based on rumors either. Thanks for your perspective on the MK II and MK III situation that you encountered it helps me put my MK III dreams into a better perspective some.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2015)

My advice is to buy a used FX Canon body. Look for a VALUE proposition...6D used, or 5D Mark II used, skip the 5D-III since your budget is only $2.5k. Buy the "value" full frame body, then spend some money on good,  future-proof, solid lenses. You already have the 28mm. Pick up a 70-200mm L-series Canon, used. f/2.8 Mark 1 generation preferably (either IS or non-IS) OR the NEW 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM. Skip over the old, 67mm filter non-IS f/4 L model, even though it is low priced.

Buy an 85mm f/1.8 as a solid, fast, and lightweight tele that is affordable and much lighter,smaller, and less obtrusive than the big zoom. Buy it used.

Get a flash or two, umbrellas, swivel mounts, some made in China triggers.


----------

